# Installing a wall sconce from an electrical outlet



## meghan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

Please excuse my lack of correct terminology, as I have never done anything electrical before.

I am moving into a condo and would like to install two wall sconces above my couch. There is an electrical outlet on the wall which I would like to install the two sconces. On the wall directly across from this wall is a light switch that controls the top electrical outlet.

Is it possible to run wiring from this top electrical outlet (which is controlled by a light switch) to the two wall sconces?

Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes and welcome to the site. Congrats on the new digs.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, you won't be able to fish wire horizontally in the wall without removing some drywall.
The best I see that can be done is to wire a cord & plug on the sconces and plug them into the top of the outlet with an adapter to accept at least 2 plugs.  You can run the new cord in wire mold for a more surface finished look.


----------



## theayale (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you need the help of a professional of someone you know who does electrician work. For safety reasons and also practical to call someone who will do this for you. 

Even though your idea would work, you still need the guidance of someone who know electricity stuffs more than you do.


----------



## kurig (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a VERY SIMILAR issue to this original post -- without the problems of running the wires -- so, I was very hopeful at reading the first reply, affirming that this configuration IS possible.

I'm in a condo -- there is a switch near my couch that controls the bottom outlet of TWO receptacles on the opposite wall and I want to install a sconce above EACH outlet and have BOTH controlled by the switch. (Once that is accomplished, I will not care whether the outlet is controlled by the switch -- actually, I might prefer that it be hot all the time.) 

I've actually already installed and run the wiring for one, but I can't figure out how to configure all the connections at the receptacle to make it work correctly. The outlets work properly but the new light is either (a) always hot or (b) always dead -- I can't seem to get it connected to the switch.

Does anyone here know how I should make all these connections properly?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 31, 2015)

At the receptacle.
Change the receptacle to one that does not have the tab cut on the hot side.
Connect the wire that was on the bottom of the old receptacle to the new black wire to your sconce.
Connect the wire that was on the top gold screw of the receptacle back on the new receptacle. The tab that you don't remove from the new receptacle will make the connection so both halves are hot.
Connect the new white with the other whites and a short pigtail. Connect the pigtail to the silver screw on the receptacle.


----------



## kurig (Feb 1, 2015)

So:
1) White of the switch and sconce to silver of receptacle
2) Black of switch to gold of receptacle
3) Red of switch to black of sconce, bypassing receptacle all together

And JoeD said: *LET THERE BE LIGHT...!!*
Thanks man!

Thinking about it, the answer is so simple that it just makes sense!
White = neutral
Black = hot
Red = hot "if" -- and the only "if" I want is at the sconce...

*THANKS again!*


----------



## JoeD (Feb 1, 2015)

In many instances of this setup there will not be a red. That is why I didn't actual mention colours of the old wires. There could have been a switch loop with only black and white.

Glad it worked for you.


----------

